# where to ride in the Prattville, AL area



## JHR

Im about to move just north of Pratville and i have no clue where to ride. Anyone know of any good places that are reasonably close?


----------



## IBBruin

You're moving to Phree's stomping ground. I'm sure he'll hook you up with places to ride.


----------



## Polaris425

Southern Ridge isnt too far from ya, other than that, you'll have to make friends w/ someone who has land...


----------



## phreebsd

mulberry creek out highway 82!


----------



## Masher

Ride in Phrees swimming pool. Just check with the wifey first.


----------



## phreebsd

where you at? Pine Level?

we used to ride cooters pond, that's been cut off. mulberry out 82.. oh we also ride redland road in wetumpka. there's the mud bog in eclectic and there's lightwood in deatsville.


----------



## JHR

We're looking at a house off exit 219 not too far north Prattville. Ive rode in the creek close to tallassee and wetumka before. Pretty fun.


----------



## phreebsd

that's jemison thorsby. 
yer past clanton!


----------



## JHR

I guess we havent looked at it yet. Only online. Were supposed to go check it out soon. The lady said it was 30 mins from montgomery.


----------



## phreebsd

Yeah its jemison


----------



## T-Money

boggs and boulders in between andilusia and evergreen


----------



## bayou_boy_22

T-Money said:


> boggs and boulders in between andilusia and evergreen


how do you like that place. it is not far from my hunting camp and want to test it out this summer.


----------



## T-Money

i really like it we have a blast when we go the facilities are really nice


----------



## LawedBigBear

phreebsd said:


> Yeah its jemison


moving where im from but mulberry creek is basically it


----------



## JHR

im probly gonna head that way after mud nats and see what i can find. I used to live in montgomery but i wasnt into mudding back then only drag racing my SS. What about monster mountain in talassee? I know they got trails there.


----------



## LawedBigBear

never rode the trails just raced motocross there so i couldnt tell you


----------



## JHR

I had a 07 Honda 450x back in the day that i tried to ride there and failed horribly. I busted my butt soo many times i eventually limped back to the truck and took the beating monster mountain gave me. I had a bad sprained ankle and bent handelbars. And was sore for weeks after.


----------



## deucehatchbacks

It's a little late but Boggs and Boulders is really nice...They've done alot with it, they have a new cafe, a small store in case you need to work on your quad, you can rent two different places to stay there, and they're constantly adding more to it and they up keep all the trails...I know the owners and they're all really cool...I ride with their son when we go out there....If ya'll ever decide to come down shoot me a PM I'll ride out there, it's only like 15 min from my house...


----------



## JHR

cool ill give u a holla if we head that way. were still looking for a house.


----------



## Lifted grizz

pearl lake and a place called the panhandle are good places to ride mostly dirtroads with plenty of mud holes


----------



## JEG

Try Top Trails in Tally


----------

